# Reading the Bible Aloud



## fredtgreco (Oct 24, 2008)

Can anyone give some good practical resources on how to read the Scriptures aloud in a worship service?

I am not looking for quotes, books, or articles are _whether_ it should be done. I don't need a bunch of historical quotes on how the people will be blessed by the reading. I also don't need countless links to Max McLean or Scourby or someone else reading the Bible.

I am looking for materials that show, in a nuts and blots way, how to read the Bible using oral interpretation techniques. I don't want extreme drama, but I want to show my men how we can improve our reading.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 24, 2008)

That is a very good ask. I'm sure a number here would be interested in any resources.


----------



## greenbaggins (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't know of any resources right off the bat. However, here are some of my thoughts (I grew up learning how to read aloud. Every school book we read aloud the entire thing). 

1. Study the text and know what it means. Especially pay attention to the English grammar. 

2. Read ahead of where you are actually speaking. For instance, shouting out "Be quiet!" might not be the appropriate way to read it, if the text goes on to say "he whispered." 

3. Make sure that all names can be properly pronounced. For common names such as David, Abraham, etc., I usually just use the normal pronunciation of Anglicization. However, for tougher names, like Maher-Shalal-Hash-Baz, or even Abimelech, I pronounce them according to how the Hebrew or the Greek would have pronounced them. So it is Avi-MEL-ek, not aBImulek. 

4. Study also to read the text as if you were in the story, and one of the characters. Conversation should be read in a conversational style, not in an "I'm obviously reading, and reading it for the first time." This will require number 1, for one is reading thoughts in phrases, not just individual words. Closely connected to this is the idea that there is wonder in the text. One therefore needs to be gripped emotionally by the text if one is to get across in reading what the text says. These are some preliminary thoughts.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 24, 2008)

Lane,

All that is good. Really. But I am looking for more than that, along the lines of what Dr. Sproul calls "oral interpretation." I don't want to have to read like Max MacLean, but I want to learn about teh *rules* of phrasing, emphasis, etc.

Have you ever seen anything on this? A quick Google search brings up a couple of books, but I have no idea if they can be trusted.


----------



## okcalvin (Oct 24, 2008)

*Resources for Reading Scripture Aloud*

Fred,

As a former radio guy, here are some resources that may help:

1. A self-pronouncing KJV. Many people slaughter the pronunciations! 
2. Alexander Scourby's audio recordings of the KJV: checkout Audio Bible Online / Here is a master who isn't dramatic. I heard that Orson Wells also recorded the KJV for Decca Records decades ago, but I haven't sourced it.
3. If you can find _The King James Version, The New Testament in Cadenced Form_ by Morton C. Bradley, Jr., by all means purchase it.

If you can learn to read the KJV publically, you can then handle other translations as well.

Another suggestion is to pay attention to the punctuation marks! Diagram the sentences to understand their structure. Read for the ear, not the eye! Read your daily bible reading in your private devotions aloud. Practice, practice!

JOB
________
John Owen Butler
Pastor-teacher
Beal Heights Presbyterian Church (PCA)


----------



## SolaGratia (Oct 24, 2008)

I am not offering any advice here, but I can not forget how during this year PCA GA there was a pastor (i think), who had a beard, look tall, and had a scottish like accent, who really got my attention as he read from the scriptures out loud to the PCA Assembly. Seriously, I stilled keep hearing him in my mind.

Does anyone know who he is or who I'm talking about?

Thanks


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 24, 2008)

Lay readers in the Anglican church are trained. Perhaps there is something out there that they use. http://www.archatl.com/offices/odw/docs/Lector-Program-Trainers.pdf

This is not reformed, but there might be some good information at this link.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Oct 24, 2008)

You may have already seen this in your searching, but Stuart Olyott wrote a booklet,_ Reading the Bible and Praying in Public_ - published by Banner of Truth, that may prove helpful. In my opinion, he is certainly trustworthy.

Reading the Bible and Praying in Public - Monergism Books


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 24, 2008)

TaylorOtwell said:


> You may have already seen this in your searching, but Stuart Olyott wrote a booklet,_ Reading the Bible and Praying in Public_ - published by Banner of Truth, that may prove helpful. In my opinion, he is certainly trustworthy.
> 
> Reading the Bible and Praying in Public - Monergism Books



I have that. It is not really helpful from a nuts and bolts perspective. It is rather a booklet on the importance of Public Reading.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 24, 2008)

Is this maybe one of those areas where everything written on the subject is either platitudinous or irrelevant when it comes to mechanics? If so perhaps the best bet is an inductive approach: listen to Alexander Scourby read James 3 and ask what it is that _works_ about, "though they be so great and are driven of fierce winds, yet are they turned about _ with a very small helm . . . whitersoeverthegovernorlisteth". And so forth.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 24, 2008)

TaylorOtwell said:


> You may have already seen this in your searching, but Stuart Olyott wrote a booklet,_ Reading the Bible and Praying in Public_ - published by Banner of Truth, that may prove helpful. In my opinion, he is certainly trustworthy.
> 
> Reading the Bible and Praying in Public - Monergism Books



This is what I was going to recommend as well.


----------



## Theognome (Oct 24, 2008)

There's one practice I've heard some folks do when reading Gods Word in a worship service that absolutely annoys me, and it's this- inserting comments in the middle of the reading. To me this is extremely poor form, and distracts from the Word Himself. I don't mind it during the exposition, but if you say you're going to read from the Bible, then just read from the Bible.

Theognome


----------



## Herald (Oct 25, 2008)

Fred, I don't have any resources to point you towards. Sorry. What I can offer is some of my experience in reading scripture. It's interesting that you started this thread because I take the reading of scripture seriously. We have two readings during our worship service; one from the Psalter and the other is currently from Isaiah. I cannot over emphasize the fact that the orator must have a mastery of the text. Knowing what you are reading, and what it means, is indispensable in reading it publicly. I take my readings seriously. Nothing is more frustrating than hearing a person read who is taken by surprise by the text. They fumble, stutter, mispronounce etc. I am convinced that reading scripture publicly takes a proficiency and studious dedication that is on par with preaching. The right men are to do it and learn to do it well. 

If you want to help your men read better, why not record their reading and allow them to use it in order to better their presentation? They're not on stage and they're not seeking rave reviews, but honing their skill cannot be a bad thing.

Again, I apologize for not being able to provide resources beyond my own experience.


----------



## shackleton (Oct 25, 2008)

Maybe it is dumb, but maybe you should take an acting class or some sort of advanced public speaking class. I know that is what D. James Kennedy did. You can also learn how to get you body involved. A certain person comes to mind who was a spectacular orator, but I will not mention his name because he is a rather unsavory character.


----------

